# Trouble remembering things??



## aBucketandaMop (Sep 16, 2010)

does anybody else experience this? sometimes it's little things but lately, i can't remember things that everyone else remembers from middle school, and i can't even remember what happened freshman and sophomore year. 

like for example my friend recently told something i said to this kid in middle school...and reminded me the way i acted and stuff we did together. and it felt like she was talking about someone else lol because **** if i could remember any of it. 

do you think its possible to be that self absorbed and forget? i mean i remember basic things and i thought up until recently everyone would have forgotten middle school, it seems so long ago. but apparently i wasn't even there lol


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

my memory is really random, like I have some detailed memories of even back when I was at infant school even down to things people said that I don't even know why I can remember lol. My short term memory is horrible though, which frustrates my parents quite a lot because I always forget to do things they ask me to do


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a verbal memory that is consistently in the the lowest 1 percentile of the population. I've tested myself many times. It causes major problems with remembering stuff at work. I can't remember people's names no matter how hard I try. Same with some drug information details. Knowing that and having anxiety only compounds the problem.


----------



## rosebudxo (Nov 29, 2010)

I struggle with it and the only way to overcome this issue is to exercise which is what I plan on doing with things on my own....like learning a language.


----------



## JunkBondTrader (Nov 22, 2010)

I have trouble remembering things people say to me because I'm so focused on not being awkward, how I must look, what to say, etc. while they're talking that I am only half listening.


----------



## friend_Z (Jan 3, 2006)

My short-term memory is pretty bad. I think it's extremely difficult to commit to memory when you're always feeling anxious.

Makes me think of a bogged-down computer with too many applications running at once. It takes longer to recall older files stored on the hard drive. 

One recent change I've made, which does seem to help my memory, is taking a daily tincture of ginkgo. I'd suggest trying it. You might find it at a supermarket or health food store.


----------



## Amelia J (Dec 4, 2010)

JunkBondTrader said:


> I have trouble remembering things people say to me because I'm so focused on not being awkward, how I must look, what to say, etc. while they're talking that I am only half listening.


Yes, yes, yes! Exactly! I do this all of the time! It pisses me off, not to mention the people that are trying to talk to me..


----------



## camtrol (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't know how many of you also suffer from depression but that condition in itself has a habit of playing havoc with your memory. I've got bipolar 2 and only get the depression and my memory is like a seive, it can't hold a thing. i also had ECT treatment, or shock treatment if you like and that robbed me of a lot of my life and my short term memory to boot. It's awful when you can't remember what was said the day before that's for sure.


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a problem with remembering things but my biggest thing is remembering when things happened.
I can remember something from last weekend but think its from 2 months ago and vice versa. its like the timeline of events from the past few years is mashed up.


----------



## ThatGirlinPDX (Dec 6, 2010)

*Ditto!*

Same issue - people bring up stuff from my childhood and I am a blank stare. It isn't new for me - it was like as soon as i got into my 20's it all became fuzzy.

My Mom will ask me about specific people and I have no clue who they are and she will respond 'but you were in brownies together for 4 years?'

Also there is a big part of me that just doesn't care but people act like I should so I laugh it off.......I sort of remember some if the names but have no recollection of events.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Sometimes...because I think too much.


----------



## peacefinder122 (Dec 6, 2010)

nork do you feel that pot lead to a anxiety issue you have because i sure do..


----------



## frustratedman (May 18, 2012)

so here is the thing i am 13 years old in 8th grade and for the last 3 months there seems to be a problem :i study all day from morning to evening and then when i wake up the other day its like i dont remember anything anymore, and sometimes i cant remember my parents names and i get frustrated and start hitting things


----------



## nursinggirl (May 18, 2012)

JunkBondTrader said:


> I have trouble remembering things people say to me because I'm so focused on not being awkward, how I must look, what to say, etc. while they're talking that I am only half listening.


This is exactly how I feel during 1 to 1 conversations. Its a bad cycle, because I feel that the more I think about it, the more awkward I portray myself. Then I am more or less waiting for them to try to close the convo and get away from me  I hate the negative thinking.


----------



## Voidstarlit (Jul 10, 2011)

i'm on ambien so thats one of the main side affects, anyways who saw the last day sakamichi episode?


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

I can't remember most of the people I went to class with when I was at school. Maybe it's a way to adjust/cope with the fact that school sucked for me. Might be the same for you.


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

My memory is shocking. I seem to have forgotten or blocked out most of my life. From the ages between 15 and 17 I cannot remember much, but that is most likely due to my excessive alcohol use during this time.
But I cannot remember much of my childhood (only snippets), and my teenage years before 15 are quite a blur as well.

I recently (about a year ago) reconnected with my old best friend. We were extremely close between the ages of 12 and 15 and she is always telling me about things we did etc., and I cannot remember any of it. It really scares me sometimes that it's all just gone. 

I have been told that our minds can block out the parts of our life that were difficult/traumatic to protect us. It doesn't make sense to me why the majority of my life is forgotten though..


----------



## Chpinnlr (May 12, 2012)

JunkBondTrader said:


> I have trouble remembering things people say to me because I'm so focused on not being awkward, how I must look, what to say, etc. while they're talking that I am only half listening.


Half listening is a perfect way to put it! I'm so focused on how to behave, respond, look, or act...I think half living would fit also!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Memory problems and SA are one of the worst pairings ever. I have really bad short term memory, in addition to hearing problems, auditory neuropothy, and a really bad attention span, + anxiety, so I know how you feel.

I don't know exactly what to classify your problem, but if you find yourself forgetting things consistently, you should seriously consult a doctor. No joke. Memory loss is bad news, even if it seems trivial at the moment!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I admit I have a bad memory. I forgot things very often and when I'm reminded of them, I still don't remember that I ever did or said that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I only have a good visual and emotional memory, the rest of it is shot.


----------

